# Who are you crushing on?



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

I don't recall seeing a thread like this pop up recently, so I guess I'll start one up.
*Who are you crushing on?*
Whether it be a romantic crush or an idol crush- it could be anyone-the guy that delivered your pizza (there's a popular one), Alex from Target, Beyonce or the lead singer of your favourite band! Or they could be fictional...Al_fred_ from Hetalia? Wheatley from Portal 2?
You can discuss your pains, worries and fears, but it's not required.
_If they're someone that you personally know / you don't want to name then I suggest just saying "This person who ___" to protect their identity._

 I suppose I do have a bit of a thing for Patrick Sheehy from Walking on Cars. He's quite cute. 
?\_(ツ)_/?​


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 19, 2015)

The only one I can think of is Pearl. She's my major crush or this guy at my school.


----------



## Moddie (Apr 19, 2015)

I don't actually have any crushes right now, and it's been a long time since I've had any.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Apr 19, 2015)

this really cute girl omg
except i always see her in big groups and dont get to talk to her very much and literally everyone knows i have a big crush on her and just makes it awkward


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 19, 2015)

Buunni &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845; OMG that boy he is so amazing and hot and omg ily


----------



## himeki (Apr 19, 2015)

Noone. Thank god.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 19, 2015)

Junko Enoshima.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2015)

Grawr said:


> Junko Enoshima.



She was my favorite character, I wish I'd enjoyed that game more.


----------



## Bixxy (Apr 19, 2015)

You.


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 19, 2015)

Par Leeninek (♥ω♥*)


----------



## Prabha (Apr 19, 2015)

Bixxy said:


> You.



*smooth af*





but my crush is Kaneki Ken/ Haise Sasaki if we're talking fictional. Irl it's definitely Ryan Gosling hot damn


----------



## penguins (Apr 19, 2015)

cute boy at my school that knows i think he's cute oops


----------



## HeyPatience (Apr 19, 2015)

I have a really big crush on Jared Leto. Hes so beautiful ; 3 ;


----------



## Improv (Apr 19, 2015)

No one.


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

Hooh...Alexander Rybak though.


----------



## Tao (Apr 19, 2015)

I would smash Jessica Alba. 


Yes, that *is* the description I would like to use.


----------



## Brackets (Apr 19, 2015)

I have been having a huge crush on my (kindof) housemate. I've known him for at least a year but since he moved in last week to crash at ours, I've been like DAMN you are hot. Then last night after we'd all gone out clubbing, me, him and one of my female housemates all got into her bed. Then when she fell asleep some stuff happened between me and him... now I fancy him so much but it's a bit awkward, because we're friends and now we've done stuff, and I don't think things could ever be serious between us


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

Brackets said:


> I have been having a huge crush on my (kindof) housemate. I've known him for at least a year but since he moved in last week to crash at ours, I've been like DAMN you are hot. Then last night after we'd all gone out clubbing, me, him and one of my female housemates all got into her bed. Then when she fell asleep some stuff happened between me and him... now I fancy him so much but it's a bit awkward, because we're friends and now we've done stuff, and I don't think things could ever be serious between us



Aw :c Have you tried talking or anything? There's a chance it's reciprocal and he's just too shy or just doesn't know it himself...
(btw, are you Annachie? xD)


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 19, 2015)

My best friend has been trying to set me up with his other friend for the longest time now, but it's mostly just a "jokey" thing we do, since I say that they would actually make an amazing couple (AND THEY WOULD). But to be honest, his friend is really handsome... :$ I would love to hang out with him and get to know him more. And I've kinda tried to hint to my friend I'd like to be able to talk to him, but hahaha he just seems too afraid I'd say something embarrassing. :$

ALTHOUGH, I don't really know if I have a crush on anyone anymore? :\ I don't know. ;; Someone messed me around for the longest time so, it's left me unsure on my feelings.


----------



## Brackets (Apr 19, 2015)

starlark said:


> Aw :c Have you tried talking or anything? There's a chance it's reciprocal and he's just too shy or just doesn't know it himself...
> (btw, are you Annachie? xD)



Nah I haven't yet, I'm too awkward about it! There's also another factor - I'm not sure he's completely over his ex yet so I don't want to risk being a rebound, so I think I might play it safe and leave it for a while. He's quite confident and forward so I think if he liked me he would say eventually.
Yes, I am!


----------



## graceroxx (Apr 19, 2015)

HAhahahahah NO. Forget about this post. No longer applies to my life.


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

Brackets said:


> snippie



Oh right! Yeah, I totally get you. I don't have much experience so don't feel you need to take my advice, but keeping it low-key and acting like you did before that happened would be my safest bet. Hoping for the best for you <3


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2015)

Trickilicky notice me senpai


well a few guys but considering the history.. nope.


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

Bixxy said:


> You.



I have a feeling I know you... D:

- - - Post Merge - - -



graceroxx said:


> syke



Aw!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Celestefey said:


> My best friend has been trying to set me up with his other friend for the longest time now, but it's mostly just a "jokey" thing we do, since I say that they would actually make an amazing couple (AND THEY WOULD). But to be honest, his friend is really handsome... :$ I would love to hang out with him and get to know him more. And I've kinda tried to hint to my friend I'd like to be able to talk to him, but hahaha he just seems too afraid I'd say something embarrassing. :$
> 
> ALTHOUGH, I don't really know if I have a crush on anyone anymore? :\ I don't know. ;; Someone messed me around for the longest time so, it's left me unsure on my feelings.



Aw, I totally know that feel! Before I went out with him (my ex), I had a slight crush on my ex's best friend but he was already taken by my best friend (crazy huh?) so I kinda had to drop it. I'm sure your friend knows you're interested in _his_ friend, and so I think you should have a little chat with him (your friend). If he is afraid you'll say something embarrassing, say that's not at his own risk-it's your own choice and since he was trying to set you up, then why isn't he supporting you? Just go for it c:

I'm sorry to hear about that. I hope if you get into another relationship the road will be smoother than before.


I really want to say mine, but if I do get the job and someone finds this thread I'm screwed for life. </3


----------



## Tao (Apr 19, 2015)

Brackets said:


> I have been having a huge crush on my (kindof) housemate. I've known him for at least a year but since he moved in last week to crash at ours, I've been like DAMN you are hot. Then last night after we'd all gone out clubbing, me, him and one of my female housemates all got into her bed. Then when she fell asleep some stuff happened between me and him... now I fancy him so much but it's a bit awkward, because we're friends and now we've done stuff, and I don't think things could ever be serious between us




Did you do 'stuff' on top of her?


----------



## Chris (Apr 19, 2015)

There is a nice guy on here with a Toad avatar. I might have a teeny tiny crush him.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 19, 2015)

Tina said:


> There is a nice guy on here with a Toad avatar. I might have a teeny tiny crush him.



OMG YOU LIKE JUSTIN!








I think I have a crush on one of my friends.


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 19, 2015)

starlark said:


> Aw, I totally know that feel! Before I went out with him (my ex), I had a slight crush on my ex's best friend but he was already taken by my best friend (crazy huh?) so I kinda had to drop it. I'm sure your friend knows you're interested in _his_ friend, and so I think you should have a little chat with him (your friend). If he is afraid you'll say something embarrassing, say that's not at his own risk-it's your own choice and since he was trying to set you up, then why isn't he supporting you? Just go for it c:
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about that. I hope if you get into another relationship the road will be smoother than before.
> 
> ...



Wow, that sure does sound crazy! xD
And yes, he does know. ^^ He's shown me photos of him, and my friend knows I think he is super cute. The problem is though... I have never spoken to his friend properly before, nor do I have any way to, unless I manage to add him on Skype/Facebook or whatever. Me and my best friend play Mario Kart together, and he often joins in, so that's how I know about him. I guess, idk, from what my friend has told me, he just seems really cool and cute and, he likes a lot of the stuff I love, too, so I think we'd get along really well (and he's not even a year older than me, so no real awkward age gaps!). But at the same time, I don't think he seems too interested in me. I've managed to sort of talk to him through my friend, but yeah, idk, my friend probably doesn't tell him too much about me. xD But yeah it was weird. What's weirder is that he actually goes to a school right round the corner from where I live. Yeah, it's kinda weird. I met my best friend through a forum and it turned out we lived very close to each other. Then, I recently moved house, and it just so turned out I now live very close to his friend. Which is kind of awkward haha, but it would be nice because... you know, it wouldn't be a long distance thing. ^^" I think even if I didn't date him, it'd be great to just meet new people from outside of school, who like the same things as me. Me and my friend were hoping to meet at Comic Con too, but eh, due to some certain circumstances, it's not gonna happen... It'd have been a nice way to get to know him, as well as being able to meet up with my best friend.  BLAH, that was a rant, but yeah, I've not told anyone about this half-crush so.

Aahh! You should at least drop a small hint, anyway. It might make you feel better 'cause you could get it off your chest that way. Or you could say why you liked him!


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

Tina said:


> There is a nice guy on here with a Toad avatar. I might have a teeny tiny crush him.



AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

i kind of liked him too for a while. hes too nice not to be loved


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 19, 2015)

starlark said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> i kind of liked him too for a while. hes too nice not to be loved



0-0


I don't even know how your supposed to tell when you like someone


----------



## Beardo (Apr 19, 2015)

The straight girl with a boyfriend who sits next to me in chorus


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> Wow, that sure does sound crazy! xD
> And yes, he does know. ^^ He's shown me photos of him, and my friend knows I think he is super cute. The problem is though... I have never spoken to his friend properly before, nor do I have any way to, unless I manage to add him on Skype/Facebook or whatever. Me and my best friend play Mario Kart together, and he often joins in, so that's how I know about him. I guess, idk, from what my friend has told me, he just seems really cool and cute and, he likes a lot of the stuff I love, too, so I think we'd get along really well (and he's not even a year older than me, so no real awkward age gaps!). But at the same time, I don't think he seems too interested in me. I've managed to sort of talk to him through my friend, but yeah, idk, my friend probably doesn't tell him too much about me. xD But yeah it was weird. What's weirder is that he actually goes to a school right round the corner from where I live. Yeah, it's kinda weird. I met my best friend through a forum and it turned out we lived very close to each other. Then, I recently moved house, and it just so turned out I now live very close to his friend. Which is kind of awkward haha, but it would be nice because... you know, it wouldn't be a long distance thing. ^^" I think even if I didn't date him, it'd be great to just meet new people from outside of school, who like the same things as me. Me and my friend were hoping to meet at Comic Con too, but eh, due to some certain circumstances, it's not gonna happen... It'd have been a nice way to get to know him, as well as being able to meet up with my best friend.  BLAH, that was a rant, but yeah, I've not told anyone about this half-crush so.
> 
> Aahh! You should at least drop a small hint, anyway. It might make you feel better 'cause you could get it off your chest that way. Or you could say why you liked him!



It seems the world is working in your favour! (apart from the Comic-Con thing, that sucks :c) About Skype and Facebook, I think you should send a request! It's worth giving it a shot and I'm sure it would work out. He sounds like a really nice guy from your descriptions. You never know until you try, huh?

Hm, well, I didn't actually like this person when I first found out what he's playing in (I might as well say it now: musical theatre, since there's no point trying to keep you all guessing). Me and mum were going for a different reason.
But in the weeks building up to it, I started developing a crush on him. He has a really nice personality and he's very very attractive, the only thing that irks me is he has horrible grammar. He was supposed to get married soon but something happened and I feel awful :c
When I saw him for the first time live I honestly couldn't take my eyes off him and he's a goddamn good singer as well, though not a lot of people like the way he portrays his character. I was really disappointed I couldn't see him at stage door (we both had to run).
He's leaving the musical he's in in abut 3 or 4 weeks and I'm so sad because there honestly isn't anyone who could replace him. I'm going back for one last time in 2 weeks and I couldn't be more excited, but if I don't get a chance to tell him how much I look up to him I'll start fretting. I know it sounds absurd but I miss him: I grew up hearing about the musical he's in and he brought a breath of new life to his character.


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 19, 2015)

starlark said:


> It seems the world is working in your favour! (apart from the Comic-Con thing, that sucks :c) About Skype and Facebook, I think you should send a request! It's worth giving it a shot and I'm sure it would work out. He sounds like a really nice guy from your descriptions. You never know until you try, huh?
> 
> Hm, well, I didn't actually like this person when I first found out what he's playing in (I might as well say it now: musical theatre, since there's no point trying to keep you all guessing). Me and mum were going for a different reason.
> But in the weeks building up to it, I started developing a crush on him. He has a really nice personality and he's very very attractive, the only thing that irks me is he has horrible grammar. He was supposed to get married soon but something happened and I feel awful :c
> ...



Yeah, it sure is! ^^ Shame he'll be moving away for university, though. xD I'll have to try messaging him through Miiverse or something x'3 and try persisting with my friend saying I'd like to at least add him on Skype or something so that I could speak to him. 

That sounds so sweet! It sounds like you have a real close connection with him, even if he doesn't really know you. I'm sure you'll be able to get the chance to tell him of your appreciation for him. Sometimes just being able to release your feelings like that can really refresh you and make you feel better. Like lifting a heavy weight off of you.


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> Yeah, it sure is! ^^ Shame he'll be moving away for university, though. xD I'll have to try messaging him through Miiverse or something x'3 and try persisting with my friend saying I'd like to at least add him on Skype or something so that I could speak to him.
> 
> That sounds so sweet! It sounds like you have a real close connection with him, even if he doesn't really know you. I'm sure you'll be able to get the chance to tell him of your appreciation for him. Sometimes just being able to release your feelings like that can really refresh you and make you feel better. Like lifting a heavy weight off of you.



Ah Miiverse, the best platform for instant messaging xD Seriously though, Miiverse is a good idea. It'll show you care about him by not going straight to a mainstream social media platform like Facebook/Twitter. Skype is also a good call. Good luck!

I know right! I got seats quite close to the stage as well. I just hope he isn't too busy when I see him next, he gained quite a lot of fans since he was *blush* in the Les Mis film.
god, he looked so handsome covered in blood


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 19, 2015)

This ***** in my FCS class who I tried to ask out a few months ago but took it really personally and gave me crap about it. Why am I still into her OMG help


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Apr 19, 2015)

One of my friends. I like her, but the main reason why I haven't asked her out is because she just got out of a relationship one that was extremely important to her. So I'm giving her space in that aspect, but we talk (she starts it) almost on a daily.


----------



## Chris (Apr 19, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> OMG YOU LIKE JUSTIN!



Haha, yes, I do. Very much so.


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 19, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Trickilicky notice me senpai
> 
> 
> well a few guys but considering the history.. nope.



Oh I see you gurl <3<3

I will share my fictional crush, this hot Middle Earth dwarf right here:



Spoiler: mmhmmmmmmm


----------



## Karminny (Apr 19, 2015)

This dude in my 3rd period class


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 19, 2015)

A guy. 
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DESCRIPTION, BABY


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 19, 2015)

Tina said:


> Haha, yes, I do. Very much so.



Lucky haha. I don't even know how to tell when you like someone xD


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Lucky haha. I don't even know how to tell when you like someone xD



For me (since my kind of serious crushing is very much emotional and not much physical) it's when your heart leaps every time you see or hear any sort of mention/thing relating to them. But idk, it's different for most people.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 19, 2015)

starlark said:


> For me (since my kind of serious crushing is very much emotional and not much physical) it's when your heart leaps every time you see or hear any sort of mention/thing relating to them. But idk, it's different for most people.



Ahh I see. I guess I do. >.<

I feel like crazy for likeing someone lol


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm not crushing on anyone at the moment. There is this one girl in my one class that's pretty cute though.


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 19, 2015)

Lately I've been fawning over Markiplier, he's so adorable and sweet.


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

Astro Cake said:


> Lately I've been fawning over Markiplier, he's so adorable and sweet.



He is! I don't crush on him but he seems really charming


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 19, 2015)

I haven't had a crush in a while. Since my girlfriend and I broke up a few months ago, I haven't been looking. I'm done with relationships right now xD


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 19, 2015)

It's been a couple years since I've had a crush on someone irl. What does that even feel like again?? But if we're talking idols: Sehun and Taemin  and a slew of fictional characters from Haikyuu aha


----------



## biibii (Apr 19, 2015)

This girl I know called Lisi.

Omg shes got the best personality and shes also gay
and dayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmm that booty tho


overall flawless

- - - Post Merge - - -

and fictional,

DEF GARNET


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

Now, I don't _like like_ this guy but have any of you heard of Jean Baptiste-Maunier?


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 19, 2015)

In the fiction department, I always end up having crushes on the comedic relief guy who makes bad jokes the whole series


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 19, 2015)

Roscoe...does that even count? xD


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 19, 2015)

Yes, that counts! Everyone knows Roscoe is bae >u<


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> Roscoe...does that even count? xD





mysonicplush said:


> Yes, that counts! Everyone knows Roscoe is bae >u<



Roscoe's really cute. I couldn't choose between Julian and Colton (cite my "in a polyamorous relationship with Julian and Colton signature from last year)


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 19, 2015)

I don't even know that I have such huge crush on AC horses; I already have Papi in one arm and Julie in the other already; I was honestly considering xD <3 Roscoe <3


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 19, 2015)

I love Roscoe so much. He moved into my town on the second day and killed my first lychii tree, but I forgave him. He is too adorbs to stay mad at >u>

- - - Post Merge - - -



starlark said:


> Roscoe's really cute. I couldn't choose between Julian and Colton (cite my "in a polyamorous relationship with Julian and Colton signature from last year)



Why not both?


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 19, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> I love Roscoe so much. He moved into my town on the second day and killed my first lychii tree, but I forgave him. He is too adorbs to stay mad at >u>



it's ok xD lychees are easy to get xD


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 19, 2015)

is it wrong to have the dokis for celebs/fictional characters when you're dating someone? lol
because if it is then throw me in jail because I have a youtube celeb crush on Markiplier
and fictional crush on Zamielmon From Digimon Xros Wars uwu


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 19, 2015)

uh. well. I sort of have a problem and am somehow attracted to uh. multiple video game robots????? how did this even HAPPEN?
I don't know, man. I'm weird.
there's also Bayonetta.
and Raina of Orange Caramel.
okay, I'm done. bye


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 19, 2015)

I have a crush who's in my homeroom and my Art class. It's weird, I guess...hard to explain, not really willing to go into much detail.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 19, 2015)

I have this huge crush on this guy. I see him all the time, he's super handsome and really sweet and hilarious. We have so much in common like our love for video games. We talk all the time and always make each other laugh. He's usually right by my side if he isn't out of town. And when he's in town, I get to fall asleep and wake up next to him. 
I have a huge crush on my boyfriend. 

If you want my list of like "celeb/fictional" crushes, it's a long one so I'll spare you guys.


----------



## tumut (Apr 19, 2015)

Personally I find fictional crushes are creepy and weird.


----------



## kassie (Apr 19, 2015)

My celebrity crush is Dane Dehaan.







IRL - I'd rather not say.


----------



## kayleee (Apr 19, 2015)

Idk my boyfriend
He's pretty cute I guess 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh but as far as fictional crushes go it's gotta be Tywin Lannister lmao


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 19, 2015)

No one really...  The guys I do like I want as a big brother.


----------



## Franny (Apr 19, 2015)

im crushing on my ex
oops :-(


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 19, 2015)

Markiplier. Or more accurately, Mark Fischbach. 

...Which is strange, considering I've never harbored ANYTHING even _close_ to a "celebrity crush" before. He's just that one-of-a-kind, I guess. Inspirational, positive, encouraging, kind-hearted, and hella gorgeous.

And just yesterday, my dashboard on tumblr was flooded with the same gifs of him taking off his shirt. It didn't help matters, to say the least.


----------



## penguins (Apr 19, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Markiplier. Or more accurately, Mark Fischbach.
> 
> ...Which is strange, considering I've never harbored ANYTHING even _close_ to a "celebrity crush" before. He's just that one-of-a-kind, I guess. Inspirational, positive, encouraging, kind-hearted, and hella gorgeous.
> 
> And just yesterday, my dashboard on tumblr was flooded with the same gifs of him taking off his shirt. It didn't help matters, to say the least.



he is gorg ur right 
total babe


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 19, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Markiplier. Or more accurately, Mark Fischbach.
> 
> ...Which is strange, considering I've never harbored ANYTHING even _close_ to a "celebrity crush" before. He's just that one-of-a-kind, I guess. Inspirational, positive, encouraging, kind-hearted, and hella gorgeous.
> 
> And just yesterday, my dashboard on tumblr was flooded with the same gifs of him taking off his shirt. It didn't help matters, to say the least.



This is how I feel about Mark as well :'3


----------



## Flowergender (Apr 19, 2015)

The lord has blessed me with a heart guarded by stone, and I don't get crushes easily which dandy, because I'm super shy & I'm 2% girl and 98% anxiety so I'd ruin it and look like a fool.


----------



## samsquared (Apr 19, 2015)

starlark said:


> ...
> Whether it be a romantic crush or an idol crush- it could be anyone-the guy that delivered your pizza (there's a popular one), Alex from Target, Beyonce or the lead singer of your favourite band! Or they could be fictional...*Albert from Hetalia?* Wheatley from Portal 2?
> ...​



his name
is
_alfred_
alfred
f
jones he is my husband and i will murder your family

jk it's not that serious
but i will slash your tires

Real talk though, I think my biggest celebrity crush is Chris Evans. Hooooly damn, is he perfect. Some men are just the whole package like that, muscles and everything- but tbh, even if he was really lanky, I'd still like him. It's probably all in the face or something. He just does it for me.
his muscles thoooooo *droooooool*
i mean and there's this boy at school i might have fallen in love with but you know


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 19, 2015)

Ryan Ross ღ
{Don't tell my boyfriend}
Ryro is my soulmate~
{He doesn't even go on this site so I think I'm allowed to say this. XD}


----------



## Temari (Apr 19, 2015)

Is this an advice thread as well lolol?

I'll snip this later so don't quote the deets if you quote me c:



Spoiler



snip



I'm just an awkward person in general and idek what to do to start a convo lol


----------



## samsquared (Apr 19, 2015)

Temari said:


> Is this an advice thread as well lolol?
> 
> I'll snip this later so don't quote the deets if you quote me c:
> 
> ...



Send him a trade request when you aren't busy. Demonstrate your interest, since he has tried to reach out to you and you have shut him down. Let him know that you weren't doing that because you don't want to talk to him, just that you aren't available all the time. Hope it goes well <3


----------



## Nanobyte (Apr 19, 2015)

It's a person I know... pfft duh.

well bye i'll comment in another 6 months


----------



## Temari (Apr 19, 2015)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Send him a trade request when you aren't busy. Demonstrate your interest, since he has tried to reach out to you and you have shut him down. Let him know that you weren't doing that because you don't want to talk to him, just that you aren't available all the time. Hope it goes well <3



...that happened back in January OTL...January 10th to be exact LOL..

He hasn't been online since rip; whenever he is online, I always miss him.
He tried hanging with my older brother one time and he told me "I'm gonna come over" and I was like "yay" but idek what happened because it didn't /tear


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 19, 2015)

im a girl but i wanna date young olivia hussey so bad ugh


----------



## samsquared (Apr 19, 2015)

Temari said:


> ...that happened back in January OTL...January 10th to be exact LOL..
> 
> He hasn't been online since rip; whenever he is online, I always miss him.
> He tried hanging with my older brother one time and he told me "I'm gonna come over" and I was like "yay" but idek what happened because it didn't /tear



Do you have his number?


----------



## Temari (Apr 19, 2015)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Do you have his number?



UNFORTUNATELY NO BC WE ARE NERDS AND APPARENTLY THOUGHT THAT FRIENDCODES WAS THE RIGHT WAY TO GO SJFJSKSK STILLCRYINGOVERTHISTBH


----------



## samsquared (Apr 19, 2015)

Temari said:


> UNFORTUNATELY NO BC WE ARE NERDS AND APPARENTLY THOUGHT THAT FRIENDCODES WAS THE RIGHT WAY TO GO SJFJSKSK STILLCRYINGOVERTHISTBH



...send him a swapnote? lol
If you see any chance to get into a conversation with him at all, take it. Don't ignore him!!! Honestly, speaking from experience, that is 100% the worst thing you could do. If he liked you once, he'll probably like you again (maybe even as more than a friend? <:0)


----------



## Temari (Apr 19, 2015)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> ...send him a swapnote? lol
> If you see any chance to get into a conversation with him at all, take it. Don't ignore him!!! Honestly, speaking from experience, that is 100% the worst thing you could do. If he liked you once, he'll probably like you again (maybe even as more than a friend? <:0)



Swapnote has been discontinued rip
snip snip


----------



## samsquared (Apr 19, 2015)

Temari said:


> Swapnote has been discontinued rip
> I'll try my best to start a convo ;u; its kinda awkward for me tho since I'm the only girl in jazz band and his friends are in jazz band too...
> And my brother's friends.
> They're all friends tbh OTL



Oh, well if they're friends, it shouldn't be too hard (I know that's kinda presumptuous since you did say you're kinda awkward, but being friends is half of the battle). Are you good friends with your brother?


----------



## Temari (Apr 19, 2015)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Are you good friends with your brother?



Idk I guess, we play smash bros together every day if that counts haha;

I know I said I'm awkward, but tbh I'm not really it's just when I'm around him I become awkward because I don't know what to say or do ;_;


----------



## samsquared (Apr 19, 2015)

Temari said:


> Idk I guess, we play smash bros together every day if that counts haha;
> 
> I know I said I'm awkward, but tbh I'm not really it's just when I'm around him I become awkward because I don't know what to say or do ;_;



I completely understand b/c that is my life ; ____________ ;
but you did used to talk! You can get that back! Just like, laugh at his dumb joke, include him in stuff; talking to him seems so much harder than it really is because now you have more to lose, but if you don't say anything, you'll just lose him. I guess, don't give up before you even really start is what I'm saying
I ruin all of my relationships/potential relationships that way...
You have no idea how many times I wish I had laughed at a dumb joke...


----------



## CookingOkasan (Apr 20, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> this really cute girl omg
> except i always see her in big groups and dont get to talk to her very much and literally everyone knows i have a big crush on her and just makes it awkward



lol jk I just spent the past 5 hours feeling ****ty over ex-girl things that really messed me up mentally. its hard to talk to cute girls (or anyone for that matter) that I would like to get to know when someone that you were with for a very long time constantly told you that you aren't good enough and you start believing that ****


----------



## Peisinoe (Apr 20, 2015)

Pandanikita....one day we will meet


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 20, 2015)

My boyfriend of two years, Matthew ♡​


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 20, 2015)

Everyone, like seriously, so many people, too many people, everyone is attractive, it makes me sad. 

But I guess especially my boyfriend/future husband, he's pretty damn hot, especially when he grows out his beard. MMMMMYASSBBY


----------



## Gusmanak (Apr 20, 2015)

--


----------



## starlark (Apr 20, 2015)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> his name
> is
> _alfred_
> alfred
> ...



lol i'll change it. i don't watch hetalia but my friend was obsessed with al_fred_ at one point and i sort of forgot about her so i keep getting it mixed up xD


----------



## samsquared (Apr 20, 2015)

starlark said:


> lol i'll change it. i don't watch hetalia but my friend was obsessed with al_fred_ at one point and i sort of forgot about her so i keep getting it mixed up xD



lol, I like how you italicised the correction on the op, too


----------



## Temari (Apr 20, 2015)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> I completely understand b/c that is my life ; ____________ ;
> but you did used to talk! You can get that back! Just like, laugh at his dumb joke, include him in stuff; talking to him seems so much harder than it really is because now you have more to lose, but if you don't say anything, you'll just lose him. I guess, don't give up before you even really start is what I'm saying
> I ruin all of my relationships/potential relationships that way...
> You have no idea how many times I wish I had laughed at a dumb joke...



Thank you for the advice~ I'll try my best haha;;


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 20, 2015)

When I'm not crushing on my husband.....


----------



## undernickle (Apr 20, 2015)

amythest from Steven Universe.


----------



## pillow bunny (Apr 20, 2015)

Grawr said:


> Junko Enoshima.





Spoiler



same!! I was watching a lp of that a few days ago, but I stopped as soon as she died. I still can't belive she was the second one to die  I wish she had killed everyone else instead


----------



## Temari (Apr 20, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> same!! I was watching a lp of that a few days ago, but I stopped as soon as she died. I still can't belive she was the second one to die  I wish she had killed everyone else instead



...you should keep watching it, it's still really worth it even though stuff happened.


----------



## eggs (Apr 20, 2015)

i like this one dude. he's sarcastic, funny, and i love being around him.
he's probably the only person i'm able to talk to for hours without getting uncomfortable or bored. 
(also, surprise, he's my boyfriend. heart emote.)


----------



## Naiad (Apr 20, 2015)

Spoiler











my love ,, ,

when it comes to normal people I just find so many people attractive
 I have problems; everyone's hot


----------



## Nay (Apr 20, 2015)

adachi tohru... ..


----------



## Mints (Apr 20, 2015)

myself.


----------



## starlark (May 3, 2015)

*you shall not see him*

right okay gonna bump this thread up to discuss someth important to me
last night, yesterday, i
*got a picture with my crush y'all!!!!!!!! *girly screams* AAHHGAH*
i guess it'll be kinda awks if i do end up working with him in the future, but honestly this is really important to me so im sure possible future me won't mind at all. praying anyway
(first person to successfully match the picture to a name gets a slap._ ignore how odd i look, it was cold and it was raining and i also wanted to die right there and then)_
*IMAGE WITHELLLLLLLD*


----------



## Joy (May 3, 2015)

I had a crush on this one guy for over a year. I'm too awkward for this.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 3, 2015)

Spoiler: I have like 2 lol



Alex Turner is my celeb crush atm, the guy on my sig
I also have a crush on someone here and he knows it rip
And then theres this irl guy in one of my classes, I think he's cute but notice me senpai ;-;
thts all



- - - Post Merge - - -



Joy said:


> I had a crush on this one guy for over a year. I'm too awkward for this.



Ive had a crush on this prince charming for like 3yrs but then i got over it thank god


----------



## Delphine (May 3, 2015)

starlark said:


> right okay gonna bump this thread up to discuss someth important to me
> last night, yesterday, i
> *got a picture with my crush y'all!!!!!!!! *girly screams* AAHHGAH*



Congrats friend! 

As for my personal crushes... there's this guy in my class that I kind of like (buuut I used to date a guy in our class and he used to date a girl in our class and we're pretty much all in the same group of friends so forbidden love and stuff)

As for what I call my "irrational" crushes... I'd just say Richard Grayson, especially as Nightwing.


----------



## tamagotchi (May 3, 2015)

myself because i am perfect

(jk i actually have like 1200 crushes this isnt healthy)


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (May 3, 2015)

tbh I've only had 3 crushes in my life lol  
I had a crush on a girl in some of my classes and she asked me out a week ago so now we're dating <333 and I've also had a guy crush this year lol hes too dorky, what a cutie <3


----------



## K9Ike (May 3, 2015)

That person


----------



## penguins (May 3, 2015)

starlark said:


> snip



yas gurl git gud

- - - Post Merge - - -

my crush got a haircut and it broke my heart


----------



## starlark (May 3, 2015)

guise ur gonna have 2 b more spespific in ur indirects


----------



## Jamborenium (May 3, 2015)

my boyfriend Janga/tim (though he hates being called Tim) uwu <3
though would still even be considered a crush if I'm now dating the person I was crushing on? hmmm

so yeah me and him had been friends for quite sometime and I started to develop a huge crush on him and then I just one day told him how I felt and it turned out he actually felt the same way about me but was too shy to tell me

((and also I got to say telling someone you love them is so hard cause you don't know if they like you back and just then makes your friendship awkward but yeah I was damn nervous I hesitated so much ;m; I was scared of his answer))


----------



## Beary (May 3, 2015)

fff i have a crush on this guy but he's going to a different highschool than me
plus i think he has a gf but i dont knowwwww T_T

ive had so many crushes in my life this is unhealthy


----------



## Ragdoll (May 3, 2015)

first crush i ever had was in freshman HS/Year 9 and i told him that i liked him straight off the bat.
how was i ever so courageous then, idk..


----------



## riummi (May 3, 2015)

no one .-.


----------



## Karminny (May 3, 2015)

this one dude in my grade
I met him when he screwed up his knee trying out for the school soccer team


----------



## duckvely (May 3, 2015)

Xiumin of EXO <3


----------



## samsquared (May 3, 2015)

penguins said:


> yas gurl git gud
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> my crush got a haircut and it broke my heart



mine got glasses
hipster glasses
rip pride


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

_someone_

That's about as specific as I can get

Also, actually, I can't even think of any celebrity crushes...I used to have a bunch of them...
William Francis, I guess...the old William Francis.


----------



## Radda (May 4, 2015)

Hongbin and a guy called Matthew or Alex.


----------



## matcha (May 4, 2015)

i have a crush on my boyfriend


----------



## penguins (May 4, 2015)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> mine got glasses
> hipster glasses
> rip pride



guys w/ glasses = marry me 
my crush wore glasses like one day (idk why like literally one day ever) and i was weak


----------



## Ragdoll (May 4, 2015)

penguins said:


> guys w/ glasses = marry me
> my crush wore glasses like one day (idk why like literally one day ever) and i was weak



omfg same, makes them at least 10% more attractive (if it fits them alright lol)


----------



## oreo (May 4, 2015)

my boyfriend ofc
celebrity crushes - alfred enoch and emmy rossum


----------



## Money Hunter (May 4, 2015)

like every single guy in every single k-pop band ever


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

Noiru<3


----------



## dj_mask (May 4, 2015)

Celeb crush- Ariana Grande <3

RL crush- This one girl that I'm friends with and she kinda likes me too.  We both have a thing for each other and we both know it, but we both keep avoiding the topic.  Our friends keep trying to push us together but we've never really dated anyone before so it's kind of awkward for both of us -_- idk what to do but hopefully everything turns out well


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

dj_mask said:


> Celeb crush- Ariana Grande <3
> 
> RL crush- This one girl that I'm friends with and she kinda likes me too.  We both have a thing for each other and we both know it, but we both keep avoiding the topic.  Our friends keep trying to push us together but we've never really dated anyone before so it's kind of awkward for both of us -_- idk what to do but hopefully everything turns out well



High five because I admire Ariana too.


----------



## dj_mask (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> High five because I admire Ariana too.



*high five* she really is bae tho haha


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Oh, duh. I forgot about Ariana xD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

My boyfrand too, and probably like half the planet.


----------



## pippy1994 (May 4, 2015)

My ex :'C


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

pippy1994 said:


> My ex :'C



I'm on the other end of the rope on that one with one of my exes, he wont leave me alone and keeps trying to see me... I am so sorry bb<3


----------



## pippy1994 (May 4, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm on the other end of the rope on that one with one of my exes, he wont leave me alone and keeps trying to see me... I am so sorry bb<3



I can relate to that, I've had exes like that. Just really sucks when you think everything is going perfect, and you become intimate... then the very next day they dump you and say it's because they need to work on themselves. :'(
He literally said the day before he dumped me that he was happy with how everything turned out. 

Ugh... it makes no sense, all I feel is used. I bet his family and friends aren't happy with him.


----------



## CheshireKat (May 4, 2015)

The Cheshire Cat


----------



## doveling (May 4, 2015)

on a trillion celebrities..
but i just watched the new avengers so i have again fell in love with chris hemsworth <33


----------



## Beardo (May 4, 2015)

The girl who sits next to me in chorus. I was so excited because I went to go see the Wizard of Oz, and she was there _with her boyfriend_ and she said hi to me *and she used my name!*
She said, "Hi Steph!" As I was walking by and I just kinda freaked out to my friend Isabella and oh my god it was so great AND I GET TO SEE HER IN CHORUS AGAIN AND WE CAN TALK AND I'M SO HAPPY!


----------



## EndlessElements (May 4, 2015)

right now i have a pretty huge crush on Candice Patton and Charlie Cox


----------



## Beleated_Media (May 4, 2015)

Nobody at all.


----------



## Nay (May 4, 2015)

poppet said:


> on a trillion celebrities..
> but i just watched the new avengers so i have again fell in love with chris hemsworth <33



HAHAH, me with the guy who played pietro maximoff.
Good movie!!


----------



## Mercedes (May 4, 2015)

A ****boy. Cry


----------



## Llust (May 4, 2015)

Any anime guy I see and myself
We're a perfect match, don't judge ☜(˚▽˚)☞


----------



## Javocado (May 4, 2015)

I'm lowkey crushing on Mr. Krabs.
He is just hella fine.
I want him to grab me with his big meaty claws.


----------



## penguins (May 4, 2015)

Javocado said:


> I'm lowkey crushing on Mr. Krabs.
> He is just hella fine.
> I want him to grab me with his big meaty claws.



jesus christ


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Javocado said:


> I'm lowkey crushing on Mr. Krabs.
> He is just hella fine.
> I want him to grab me with his big meaty claws.



Shhh. You know how sensitive he is about his claws.


----------



## Joy (May 4, 2015)

Javocado said:


> I'm lowkey crushing on Mr. Krabs.
> He is just hella fine.
> I want him to grab me with his big meaty claws.



Not so lowkey anymore now is it? o.o



Beary said:


> fff i have a crush on this guy but he's going to a different highschool than me
> plus i think he has a gf but i dont knowwwww T_T
> 
> ive had so many crushes in my life this is unhealthy



I'm the opposite. I rarely have a crush but when I do, I crush HARD.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (May 4, 2015)

I have a huge crush on a girl in a couple of my classes (not giving out names of course) and many people know about it. This one kid just before Spring break said it by assuming it and about half of the people I know know about it.


----------



## samsquared (May 4, 2015)

penguins said:


> guys w/ glasses = marry me
> my crush wore glasses like one day (idk why like literally one day ever) and i was weak



^my exact reaction to the day he showed up with *facial hair* 
I might've drooled
unfortunately the next day he was hella shaved :B

facial hair is the best... *siiiiiiigh~*


----------



## KiraNinja (May 5, 2015)

Hatsune miku is my waifu. Or my boyfriend maybe, luckily he understands my undying love for her.


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (May 5, 2015)

penguins said:


> guys w/ glasses = marry me
> my crush wore glasses like one day (idk why like literally one day ever) and i was weak



Oh my god same!! Like he's never ever worn glasses ever, and one day he comes to school with them and oh my god I love glasses so muchhh


----------



## Radda (May 5, 2015)

MY BOI BROKE UP WITH GURLFRIEND.i am muy bien


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 5, 2015)

Lucina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Spoiler: 2 qt


----------



## Joy (May 5, 2015)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> ^my exact reaction to the day he showed up with *facial hair*
> I might've drooled
> unfortunately the next day he was hella shaved :B
> 
> facial hair is the best... *siiiiiiigh~*



Everything in this post is golden <3

Guys with facial hair and glasses YUSSSSS ( my crush has both and I just can't )


----------

